# Hunting Coyotes in E. North Dakota



## Brent Strande (May 30, 2005)

Hello,

New guy to the site... found it a day or two ago and have been reading all of the old posts.

I'm interested in getting into hunting some coyotes, yet am not sure the best way to get into it.

I have noticed many people say they go out to a stand. Is this basically just a spot on a hill, or do you have an actual stand?

Calling. How does a guy go about learning to call correctly? I've been reading alot online, but that can only teach you so much.

Finally, any techniques for finding coyotes around the Eastern half of the state? I hear that there's too many coyotes, but don't recall ever seeing one while hunting for duck, geese, or deer.

Thanks alot,
Brent Strande

PS, also interested in fox hunting if anyone has any tips or pointers.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Brent,

First welcome to the forums and into varmint hunting.... Coyote hunting I believe you will find to be a exciting and challanging experience. When a varminter refers to a stand...its is the place he/she sets up to call a coyote/fox/bobcat...

THE STAND (a place on the ground or in a tree for that matter, its the place you decide to call from) when picking a spot for a stand look for some back ground cover to set up against.... tree, bushes... this helps to break up your oultine and will conceal you better. Good camo is a must as well in hiding as much skin as possible. When you find your stand and start calling keep movement to a minium.... if you must move while in the stand do it in diliberate very small slow movement. Any stand should be set up on the down wind side!!!

CAMO Its best to use camo colors in relation to the natural foilage aournd he area you plan to hunt... complete coverage of your skin is best.... a Turkey hunter and Varmint hunter pretty much suit up the same way. I have used basic BDUs to a complete Ghillie set up... have even camoed up the rilfe with burlap. its jsut depends on the area you plan on hunting.... my ghillie set up is usually resevered for open areas where there is not much cover.

CALLS you have 2 choices here. You can spend a few $ and get an electronic caller. they work quite well. Or for starters a basic mouth call a good ol jackrabbit distress call works well and when first starting out just about any sound you could make will more than likely call in a varmint. As you progress your call types will more than likely increase. I currently run 1 electric caller and 5 mouth calls. and use a combination of them on stands.

RIFLE/HUNT.... pretty much and rifle will work if you know how to use it and understand the basics about the anatomy of the game your after.... but keep in mind the basic rule.... use a caliber your comfortable with and that you know you can get a good quick clean kill with. Honor your game by not letting it suffer needlessly. Also when ever you do have a coyote, fox, bobcat come into your stand watch the aminal closely. follow what it does. learn how it comes into your call will help in your tactics on future stands.

I hope the info I have given helps you out. As far as where to hunt in Eastern ND... I'm currently trying to find that info out! LOL Also here is a web site that has a wealth of info on coyote hunting...calls and a whole lot more 1 of the best out there IMO.http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm

GOOD LUCK! If you have more questions or need some help please feel free to get ahold of me.. via email: [email protected] or MSN messenger: Varmint Hunter or [email protected]


----------



## Brent Strande (May 30, 2005)

Thanks!

I just found Varmint Al's site and have been reading quite a bit on that as well!

I'm hoping to find a few spots somewhere on this side of the state in order to hunt! I'd really like to get a fox and a coyote this year, but will have to see.

Are electric callers legal in North Dakota? Do you place it right beside you on the stand or somewhere out in front of the stand?

I'll also add you to my MSN (mine is [email protected] )


----------

